# uber airport. nice try mr pax ...(HA HA HA)



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

we all know the airport will warn us if the ride is short with uber.
i refuse short rides why would i accept them with zero bonuses
today i refused a short ride request .... im the lone ranger of the airport today
there were a few cars mostly lyft plus size so on.. business was great bonuses everywhere.
i get a ping 1.5x great i arrive to the ride share pick up mr pax.
zero luggage ??? hmmmmmmm ????? nothing.
. i start heading towards the destination . looks like a good trip 50 minutes great all freeway, . mr pax says hey were just going to this gas station 4 miles up the road .
pax gets out and says i am not going to that destination any longer.
so he bypassed the short trip warning from the airport. mabe he worked there. who cares.
so i let him out fill my tank. thinking to my self . hmmmmmm
this guy needs to get his money worth it be a shame if i end this trip here or the service quality will be going down and that is not what the pax ordered . i hall my azz to the destination . about 35 miles further. i high five my self nice 5 star driving . the pax expect expert services watch the driver navigate precision steering .i aim to please and stride to service you to the highest standard possible . your ride is completed . it only took 52 minutes even with a fuel stop. your driver arrived to your destination. to prevent any bs i will say this story is made up and is for fictional reading .
you know the truth. i supplied a service and finished the trip.
edit. i ask you what do you do in this situation ? keep in mind some airport drivers wait for rides a hour insane.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Wait, you drove to the destination without the Pax? If so, you must be out of your dam mind.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> we all know the airport will warn us if the ride is short with uber.
> i refuse short rides why would i accept them with zero bonuses
> today i refused a short ride request .... im the lone ranger of the airport today
> there were a few cars mostly lyft plus size so on.. business was great bonuses everywhere.
> ...


You expect the pax to remain silent :doctor: and not contact uber about ur Fraudulent
Activity?
Seriously, what u did is
Career Suicide.

The good news: Uber's a Gig, not career
unless you suffer from mental defect

I doubt the validity of ur story


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You wouldn't do that in real life, i think since that is straight up theft. It sucks that the passenger craftily scammed the short ride warning but thems the breaks. 1 star him and move on, don't scam people out of their money for being smart.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Good story


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> You wouldn't do that in real life, i think since that is straight up theft. It sucks that the passenger craftily scammed the short ride warning but thems the breaks. 1 star him and move on, don't scam people out of their money for being smart.


how was that a scam ? he got a estimated ride amount for that ride. the ride needs to be finished .
private contractor . lets say homedepot contract says build a garage. the owner says stop . you stop . you still get paid for the contracted amount.
uber contractor the ping says 45 miles . the contract was granted and finished . where is the theft ? contractor for filling the rider agreement .
it comes down to a matter of opinion. in this situation my opinion my story is the correct way to handle the trip. next time this guy will jump into a yellow cab .


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Drive half way to his destination, then back. Tell Uber the pax left his phone at pickup location and asked to go back.

I'd never do it, but theoretically it should cover your bases and pay for the whole trip. Your word against his at that point (but expect to lose).


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> Drive half way to his destination, then back. Tell Uber the pax left his phone at pickup location and asked to go back.
> 
> I'd never do it, but theoretically it should cover your bases and pay for the whole trip. Your word against his at that point (but expect to lose).


Ride around downtown LA on a bicycle or scooter 
Login to ur driver's app.

Accept request
Go to pick up location
And wait
Passenger will never suspect a guy on bike hanging out.

Wait til timer runs out, cancel. Accept cancellation fee.
Do this all day
No vehicle cost
Almost 100 % profit


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

The company can see where the Passengers' phones are, just like they can see where the drivers' phones are.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Ride around downtown LA on a bicycle or scooter
> Login to ur driver's app.
> 
> Accept request
> ...


Sounds like something I should do on my last day lmao


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Mango Tango said:


> The company can see where the Passengers' phones are, just like they can see where the drivers' phones are.


Exactly. If the passenger files a dispute, all he has to do is ask Uber to compare his cell phone location to the driver's when he ended the ride.

Let us know when you are part of the "Quit" subforum!


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

JimS said:


> Exactly. If the passenger files a dispute, all he has to do is ask Uber to compare his cell phone location to the driver's when he ended the ride.
> 
> Let us know when you are part of the "Quit" subforum!


See my response above. That's why I said drive half way and back, then claim pax left his phone at pickup location. But yeah, you'd be likely to lose this and be deactivated.


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

LAWeasel said:


> See my response above. That's why I said drive half way and back, then claim pax left his phone at pickup location. But yeah, you'd be likely to lose this and be deactivated.


 Well the phone was separated at the gas station . This story is more of a rant..wish he could have done...type of a post. I hope no new drivers copies though.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Sounds like something I should do on my last day lmao


Thinning the heard Ray


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what pax does not have 2 phones or have somebody request the ride for them ? also its best to say . 
mr pax told me i could complete the trip .


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

I support any move that sticks it to the passengers


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Sounds like something I should do on my last day lmao


You should start doing it asap. Seriously I did 20-30 a week w no issues.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m surprised the pax did not cancel the ride on you and/or report you. I guess if the pax changed their mind about their destination at the last minute, felt bad for you, and said it was okay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Drastic said:


> Wait, you drove to the destination without the Pax? If so, you must be out of your dam mind.


Read the whole story before you comment. You really need to get meds for your ADD.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> we all know the airport will warn us if the ride is short with uber.
> i refuse short rides why would i accept them with zero bonuses
> today i refused a short ride request .... im the lone ranger of the airport today
> there were a few cars mostly lyft plus size so on.. business was great bonuses everywhere.
> ...


Ghosting is never a smart idea. UberLyft has access to the pax' phone GPS records and it would take them less than a minute to see that the pax got out. If the pax complains then you will lose the revenue that you scammed.

There's nothing wrong with scamming a pax back if they scam or try to scam you - it looks like this pax did indeed play you - but do it in such a way that there's no comeback from the pax.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

People the story is fictional, please learn to read the complete statement before commenting, I realize for some it’s hard without pictures, but there is medication to help with ADD.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Ride around downtown LA on a bicycle or scooter
> Login to ur driver's app.
> 
> Accept request
> ...


Ha. Except they can see your phone location. Might work a few times until you get someone with an IQ outside double digits.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> People the story is fictional, please learn to read the complete statement before commenting, I realize for some it's hard without pictures, but there is medication to help with ADD.


No need to get upset - everyone's replies to the story are fictional too.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

D713 said:


> Ha. Except they can see your phone location. Might work a few times until you get someone with an IQ outside double digits.


"_get someone with an IQ outside double digits"_
*Never happen in LA....That's the beauty !*


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Maybe you picked up the wrong pax. Why wouldn't pax cancel in this scenario if he were to see you continuing to drive.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if this story is true or not only the asshole pax and i know. again i am not trying to say i violated tos or so on over the internet.
will say its pushing the true story mark. 
i have had many rides after this was posted .


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> You wouldn't do that in real life, i think since that is straight up theft. It sucks that the passenger craftily scammed the short ride warning but thems the breaks. 1 star him and move on, don't scam people out of their money for being smart.


Thats called an eye for an eye my friend.
Nice work pro ant!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

an eye for an eye makes everyone blind. Besides, and I don't know if you are so excuse me if I am wrong, but if you are a Christian and I for an eye is exactly what Jesus said he was on Earth to end. Mercy and charity are the attributes everybody should gain, not malice Vengeance and backbiting. It's a really sorry State when grown ass men have to be told not to steal from passengers when the actual fault lies with Uber or Lyft.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> what pax does not have 2 phones or have somebody request the ride for them ? also its best to say .
> mr pax told me i could complete the trip .


I think you did a great job, If someone can get away with it (not in your case, since pax ok'd it), then by all means do it! You just have to be very careful. Another beautiful moment in rideshare folks, take notes!



AlteredBeast said:


> an eye for an eye makes everyone blind. Besides, and I don't know if you are so excuse me if I am wrong, but if you are a Christian and I for an eye is exactly what Jesus said he was on Earth to end. Mercy and charity are the attributes everybody should gain, not malice Vengeance and backbiting. It's a really sorry State when grown ass men have to be told not to steal from passengers when the actual fault lies with Uber or Lyft.


No im not a christian. Just having a little fun with words and reactions. Seems to work.


----------

